# Poll: Favorite breed of dairy cow.



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd like to find out what the favorite breed of dairy cows are so here's a poll.
Also leave a short reason why you like them. 
Ex.
Jersey-they have creamy milk.
Thanks
Tracy


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Jersey-great rich milk and generally a smaller cow as well as very nice temperament.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

You can't go wrong with either a Jersey or a Guernsey. Either breed will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I have had jerseys, a Guernsey, 2 jerseyxherfords (good milk , beefier calves), a jersey-holstein cross, the jersey shorthorn was my favorite followed by the jerseys then the jersey-hereford crosses.


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

In my small experience , the 3 Jerseys I have known gave beautiful rich milk, could be very friendly and affectionate AND/OR have minds of their own and be very difficult to handle. 
Jersey steers are very very tasty though small and the biggest pain in the rear to deal with of any steers we have raised.

Our favorite cow is a Normande/Jersey cross whose milk is rich like a Jersey, but does not separate all the way out to blue watery skim and thick, thick cream but stays a little homogenized. Her milk also seems to have more solids and gives a better cheese yield than other milk. We have not eaten any of her calves yet. Since the Jersey in her is watered down, she is neither as affectionate, (though she seems to like people and likes to be groomed) or as stubborn and mischievous as a purebred.


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

In my order: Jersey, Guernsey, Shorthorn, Dairy/Beef Cross, Other Lessor Known Dairy Breeds, Holstein.
I prefer richer milk, that's why my preference is what it is.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

I have Bonnie the Ayrshire as the family cow.

Many people are leery of the Ayrshire because of its reputation for being high strung. Genetics do have an impact on temperment, but I think the way a cow is treated is more important, so I wouldn't make that a huge factor in breed selection (other than to say that the dairy breeds that have more AI influence will generally have better genetic predispositions than beef or dual purpose animals simply because obnoxious dairy cows get culled quickly - an obnoxious beef or heritage cow will probably be tolerated.
We also have an Ayrshire/Angus/Montbeliarde cross that is looking awesome.

We have another Charlais/Angus/Holstein cross heifer that I am excited about.

I love Bonnie and she has done a good job for us - milk and raising three calves this year. But if I had to do it over again, I'd choose a Holstein.

Here's why:

They give more milk, but milking four gallons won't take much longer than milking one - the prep and tear down time is the same no matter how much you milk. Extra milk can always find a home in the bellies of pigs and chickens. If you don't want to go to the trouble of milking it out, graft two more calves onto the cow and milk once a day (that is what we did with our Ayrshire this year). Most importantly, a Holstein heifer calf out of AI has immediate value and is easily sold - $700 at a couple weeks of age. If you want beef, two things can happen:

Your Holstein has a bull calf. You buy two more bull calves and graft them. Eight months later you have three 500-600 pound milk-fed baby beef ready to slaughter.

Your Holstein has a heifer calf. You buy three more bull calves and graft them. At two weeks, you sell the Holstein to a dairy or a dairy borker for $700. Eight months later you have three 500-600 pound milk-fed baby beef ready to slaughter.

One drawback of the Holstein is that her will to milk will thin her down without grain (Our Ayrshire has that problem too - she is healthy but right thin when we pull calves off of her). But many homestead cow people will feed grain anyway - and feeding 10 pounds doesn't take any more labor than feeding 5 pounds. It will cost a bit more, but if you end up selling two of your bull calves directly to customers, the income will more than balance the extra grain.

If you want creamier milk for the table, then a Jersey is good. I didn't go the Jersey route because of the yellow fat. Some people swear by Jersey beef, but since I'm selling to customers who already have to be educated about grass-fed beef, I didn't want the extra task of educating them about yellow fat. It may be purely aesthetic, but the higher-end customer is concerned about aesthetics.

Another option I'm intrigued about is the French dual-purpose Montbeliarde. If you don't intend to sell your heifers because you have the land and want to build a herd, then the Holstein heifer value isn't particularly relevant. The Montbeliardes have more fat content in their milk and actually can approach Jersey levels. Their milk is considered particularly good for cheese-making. They are bred to milk and gain on grass (a big consideration for my no-grain operation). Semen is readily available through Select Sires and Creative Genetics (and probably the others as well - but those are the companies I buy semen from). They don't milk as much as Holsteins, falling in the middle of Holsteins and Jerseys, but I am planning on mine raising two calves a year.

Some folks will argue for two smaller cows rather than the big beast of a Holstein (but remember, not all Holsteins are huge - look to buy from a grass-fed dairy that uses New Zealand genetics). They will say that you'll get the same amount of milk and also get two calves per year. I call shenanigans on this. The two calves you'll get from a Dexter will be much smaller than any of the three calves you'll get off the Holstein. If we look at the eight month range, let's say the Holstein calves are at 500 pounds each (they'll probably be a bit bigger but it's easy math) - 1500 pounds and it cost you $150 to buy the extra two bull calves and maybe $720 in grain (15$/bag organic dairy feed at 10 pounds/day = about 3$/day times 240 days = $720). You don't have to have that rain expense - I don't feed Bonnie any grain at all, but a Holstein may get thin on you. On the 50-50 chance of a heifer calf, you'll have an extra $625 ($700 sale - $75 for a replacement bull calf) In a bull calf year your total cost would be $870 and in a heifer calf year your cost would be $245. The average over several years would be $572.50.

Two dexters' calves might be 300 pounds at eight months. (Dexter proponents, if I'm off, let me know - I'm not aware of published growth tables for the Dexter). So you'll end up with 600 pounds of beef. We'll assume the Dexter doesn't get any grain to make the comparison as favorable as possible to the hobby breed.

We'll assume you keep one calf for your freezer and sell the extra(s). We'll also say you have a direct sales grass-fed market and get $2.00 a pound for your petit beef. 

Holstein model: 500 pound steer in the freezer, 1000 pounds sold = $2000 - 575.50 = $1424.50 profit.

Dexter model: 300 pound steer in the freezer, 300 pounds sold = $600 profit.

That's a big difference. The difference gets even worse if you are just selling your calves at the auction house. As other posts have shown, what the market wants matters. The Dexter beef will be downgraded. If you are in a no-grain model, the calves might be slightly smaller, but the profit margin will go up because you'll save the grain expense.

Labor won't be the same either - You have twice as much prep time with the animals prior to milking, you have twice as many vaccines, shots, vet problems, heat detections, wormings, etc. You'll also probably have a hard time getting semen. If you have to add a Dexter bull to breed your girls, that is an extra expense too - and trio of Dexters will use up more land than a single Holstein.

But let me say this clearly before I get jumped by the Dexterphiles: If you think Dexters are cute, get them. Part of having cows is the enjoyment you get out of them and many people like small animals. I just don't think you can justify the Dexter in pragmatic terms.

If you want to go with the smaller animal and don't mind doing the extra customer education, I'd recommend a Jersey.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I do love a Jersey cow!

That said, how can you look at a face like this, and not smile?!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have owned Jersey, Guernsey, Shorthorn and Dexters. I love my Dexter.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Holsteins are kinda dear to my heart because I was raised with them, and the black and white looks good on a green pasture.

I own a jersey right now, and she produces plenty of milk for us, and a meat cow every year. 

My favorite? I dunno. Any healthy disease resistance milking cow that breeds back easily.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to jump on the Jersey bandwagon with the others. However, give me a few months and it could be Ayrshire!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Jersey 
Jersey/Holstein Cross
Holstein


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone have experience with Jersey/ Angus cross heiffers? If our Jersey has a heiffer calf, I'm thinking of keeping it as a future milker. Bull is Registered Black Angus.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I have had experience with the Jersey/Angus steer calf. He was such a pain in the rear we butchered him early.
I have a friend who raises beef and he doesn't like his Angus for their attitudes either.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Trisha in WA said:


> I have had experience with the Jersey/Angus steer calf. He was such a pain in the rear we butchered him early.
> I have a friend who raises beef and he doesn't like his Angus for their attitudes either.


I find that surprising, as the bull we used was at our place for several months and was so gentle you could walk right up to him. He was as placid as an old cow...super easy going. He belongs to our neighbor down the road, and we are looking forward to his visit again next spring


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I like Holsteins because black and white with interesting markings looks attractive. My favorite cows were also Holsteins. I'd pick one with a small stature and good personality- an old-style Holstein.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Im glad I found this one my wife has been wanting a family milk cow for some time & I have no idea where to begin. We have 3 kids and lots of room for a cow,don't want a whole herd just an ol Bossie to milk and love. I guess I better get reading on this site & learn all I can. Thanks you.

Jon in Kansas


----------



## vquinn2 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a little (OK LOT) partial to those big doe eyes of a jersey! Great milk, great disposition, great friend! 

Farmergirl-We had our first jersey/angus cross girl born this summer. I'm hoping to have another milk or nurse cow. Angus mom and Jersey bull. Her name.....JANGUS!  
Valerie


----------



## Mark T (Jan 7, 2003)

> "I have had experience with the Jersey/Angus steer calf. He was such a pain in the rear we butchered him early.
> I have a friend who raises beef and he doesn't like his Angus for their attitudes either."


My Angus have not been flighty or obnoxious. This may be the result of rotational grazing - I am seen as the daily new field opener so they like me. I would think a family milk cow would get enough attention to tame her right down. On the other hand, my Angus genetics are all AI which have some temperment genetic influence (not as much as you'd see in dairy genetics since Angus cows generally aren't handled day to day so some obnoxiousness can be overlooked). I wouldn't be afraid of the Jersey-Angus cross. If anything, if milk volume is not a concern, you'd end up with a beefier calf for the freezer and probably the ability to go grain-free without excessive thinness.


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

jersey , easey to handle, though I have had others and a few cross cows and can't complain about them.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

farmergirl said:


> Anyone have experience with Jersey/ Angus cross heiffers? If our Jersey has a heiffer calf, I'm thinking of keeping it as a future milker. Bull is Registered Black Angus.


I used to milk a Jersey/Red Angus cross. She made a great family cow. We have also milked a Jersey/Black Angus cross years ago. She was a gentle little cow that produced milk with a great cream line.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Dutch Belted? I hear they are between Holsteins and Jerseys in size.

Eric


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

Dutch Belted!!! We only have a bull calf right now, and a cow bred to a Dutch Belted Bull (hoping for a heifer). Love their markings. We have Belted Galloways too.

Carisa


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ayrshire are still our favorite breed even amongst the many breeds we stable.
This summary from the ALBC website describes their attributes well:
"Ayrshires are medium-sized cattle and should weigh over 1200 pounds at maturity. They are strong, rugged cattle that adapt to all management systems including group handling on dairy farms with free stalls and milking parlors. Ayrshires excel in udder conformation and are not subject to excessive foot and leg problems. Few other breeds can match the ability of the Ayrshire to rustle and forage for themselves under adverse feeding or climatic conditions. Ayrshire cattle will do better under pasture conditions than will the other major dairy breeds and , when pastures are poor, they need less grain to keep them in air condition (C.H. Eckles, Dairy Cattle and Milk Production, 1923). The ruggedness of the terrain and the unfavorable climatic conditions of their native land led to the selection for those points of hardiness that adapt them to less than ideal conditions. These traits make Ayrshires outstanding commercial dairy cattle.

Other traits that make Ayrshires attractive to the commercial dairyman include the vigor of Ayrshire calves. They are strong and easy to raise. Ayrshires do not possess the yellow tallow characteristic that would reduce carcass value, so Ayrshire bull calves can be profitably raised as steers."
Also
* easy calving
* Breeding efficiency
* durability
* Minimal incidence of milk fever
* Minimal incidence of udder edema
* Extreme variety in markings and coloring produce aesthetically pleasing pastoral scenes on your farm.


----------



## wyomingrambler (Nov 19, 2008)

I've handled Holsteins in Germany, Jerseys in Wyoming and Milking Shorthorns in Colorado - and I liked them all! Has anyone else milked a yak??

I, too, am looking for a dairy cow. It would be really nice to find some of these sites. One problem that keeps cropping up: Most of the breeds I like are not available in this area.

How do cows get along with goats?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

My cows and goats have developed a pretty strong bond. I no longer see the usual goat activity like standing on top of the cars or chewing up the rose bushes. The goat thinks he's a cow and stays with the herd. He also does a fine job of guard dogging the mama cows. If he sees my blue heeler in the pasture, he come dancing on his hind feet with his head bend looking to strike.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Everybody has different needs, so it depends. Milk for just a couple, or you have ten kids?

I like the Jersey/beef cross idea, to cut down the milk production and improve the beef production. Bred to a beef bull, you get a Â¾ beef calf with better feed conversion than a dairy calf.

My sister wants a cow to milk, but doesnât need much milk. Iâve suggested just getting a couple gentle beef cows (cheap), and after calving, keep them milked out regularly. Thatâll keep production up beyond what the calf needs. With two cows, you can stagger their lactations to have year round milk. One cow only will mean widely varying production through the year, down to nothing for 2 month dry period.

If a beef cow isnât enough milk, breed her to Jersey to hopefully get a heifer with more milk.

The ideal cow for my needs is a Lowline angus/Jersey cross bred to lowline bulls. Small cow with plenty of milk and a beefy, polled calf.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I have had only one dairy cow - a Jersey so I can only say that I do love my own cow. She is larger than I really wanted in a Jersey so I bred her back to a small bull.

She was wild when we got her but is extremely tame now. I milk her without a headstall or evening tying her up and I can tap on her leg and she'll move it out of the way for me. If I say "Kisses, Violet", she sticks her slimy face up to mine (mine's not slimey, though).

I like the jersey alot and think that they are, by far, the prettiest cow.

That said, I would really like to try a Dexter and/or a mini-Jersey.


----------



## joseywales76 (Mar 26, 2008)

i like all of them


----------



## Katgowen (Nov 3, 2008)

I like Jersey or Guernsey's; I am hoping to get a cow soon and theses are the two I am looking for.


----------

